# Anime/Manga/Weeb talk



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey! I don't know if this kind of thread exists already. This is just a place for weebs to talk about weeb things. Only. Weeb. Things. No LGBTQIA+ stuff unless you can keep it civil, no politics because that never stays civil {I don't know why politics would be involved in weeb things but still XD}. Just talk about weeb things here, really! I don't know how else to describe this thread XD

Amajiki is the only weeb crush that I've ever had or possibly will ever have. He's just so cute!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 17, 2020)

Eh, can I ask for anime recommendations based on ones I've seen?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 17, 2020)

Yea! That counts as weeb talk! Anything related to anime or manga UwU


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 17, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Yea! That counts as weeb talk! Anything related to anime or manga UwU


Alright. Generally, I like seinen anime, though I haven't read too many manga admittedly. 

Series I jammed with include:

- Cowboy Bebop
- Samurai Champloo
- Terror In Resonance
- Japan Sinks 2020
- Darker Than Black
- Michiko no Hatchin
- Great Pretender
- ACCA-13
- Legend of the Galactic Heroes
- Here and There, Now and Then
- Kill la Kill
- Code Geass
- Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
- Aldnoah Zero
- Gundam

My girlfriend introduced me to Princess Mononoke, which I hadn't seen before this year. I liked that, so we're going to watch Howl's Flying Castle sometime soon. I've generally liked Hayao Mikazaki's writing and books and well as him as a person, but just never got around watching his films.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 17, 2020)

You have a lot more anime experience than me. I'm not great at recommending things but maybe someone else will jump in and help!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 17, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> You have a lot more anime experience than me. I'm not great at recommending things but maybe someone else will jump in and help!


That's fine. What series have you enjoyed?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 17, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> That's fine. What series have you enjoyed?


I'm strangely obsessed with fantasy things so I love:
Ao No Exorcist {Blue Exorcist}
Boku No Hero Academia
Magi {The Adventure Of Sinbad}
Tokyo Ghoul manga {I'm not usually into gore stuff but this was the perfect mix}
Fairy Tail
Pokemon {lame, I know, but I've always liked Pokemon}

That's all I can think of right now but I love anime and manga like these!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 17, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> I'm strangely obsessed with fantasy things so I love:
> Ao No Exorcist {Blue Exorcist}
> Boku No Hero Academia
> Magi {The Adventure Of Sinbad}
> ...


My Hero Academia is pretty good from I've seen of it, but I still need to finish the first season, lol. I'm contemplating watching Tokyo Ghoul since I heard good things about it.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 17, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> My Hero Academia is pretty good from I've seen of it, but I still need to finish the first season, lol. I'm contemplating watching Tokyo Ghoul since I heard good things about it.


I really liked Tokyo Ghoul! The creators did really well with the emotional connections which is what I love in everything. My Hero Academia was amazing as a manga but I haven't watched the anime yet. My banner is a little fan art of Shoto Todoroki and Amajiki {my favourite character in existence} that I found on google.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 18, 2020)

If we're listing series' we've watched, read through, et al:

*Read *
_Dorohedoro_. It's... a trip, to put it lightly. Noi is NO1 and all that, but I'll admit that the second half gets a bit _off_ between reading it between update stretches and that it seems to be a little too quick to go "Eh, Magic User Society as a whole wasn't all that bad". But it has some pretty decent characters, the design for Curse is just [chef kiss], and its comparisons as "Berserk for people who've aged beyond High School" tend to be accurate enough. Speaking of...

_Berserk_. To give a free Controversial Opinion: Not much a fan of it post-Black Swordsman arc. Specifically everything that happens after the Berserker Armor is acquired. Up until that point (up to and including its acquisition, sort of)? Excellent, great fun. You would not think you could have such enjoyment of a universe saying "Fuck this character in particular". Has some... sketchy moments, before then (even more sketchy character designs), but not enough to break the work. After that point it... kind of unravels. A lot. And by that I mean a C-list side character from around the point I said things fall apart? They become arguably _the_ most interesting one at this point (Silat, for reference), outside one-off "Yeah!" moments (Like the slap that echoed across social media for about two weeks). Everyone wants Guts to stab them with his Dragonslayer, including the blatantly underage characters, and that just kind of... makes it hard to enjoy everything from that point on. It's like the final season of Game of Thrones, only instead of a final and partial season it's about 1/3 of the series.

_Delicious in Dungeon_. Starts very light hearted, gets... unexpectedly heavy, but overall a solid recommendation to people.

_Fist of the North Star_. To continue something people may begin to be noticing a pattern with: I'd recommend sticking to the first series / part, as well as some of the Gaidens (Keep in mind that the Rei Gaiden is drawn by a notorious hentai mangaka so it may give you whiplash like a motherfucker). The second series is basically a rehash of the first but with less of its charm (Though Ein is a treasure second only to the likes of Shu and Fudou), and has some pretty questionable choices in having one of the characters from the first series get the hots from Kenshiro in a manner that's _extremely questionable_. Oh yeah, it also hasn't necessarily aged the best in general since it was made in the 80's, but it has some character gems and it's great for getting familiar with where a lot of modern Shonen tropes originated.

_One-Punch Man_ (Webcomic). I specify webcomic as I feel like Murata's treatment of it - while interesting in some regards - kind of miss a few points of the series and have some fairly obvious "Editor stepped in because every Shonen Manga needs an [x] arc". Has some... questionable, decisions even in the original (And by that I mean _holy gods_ if Murata changes the Origin of Darkshine Alloy I'll take back everything I said about them without hesitation and his attempted salvaging of one of the top A-Heroes was far too needed, but saying more gets into one of the subjects warded off by OP), but everything up to and through the Garou arc is generally solid enough.

_Mob Psycho 100_. Handled _infinitely_ better by ONE than O-PM, and overall a pretty solid (and complete: Including its side-stories!) series. Also, both its anime seasons are consistently top notch, and Redraw Reigen was a  gift to the world. The Netflix adaptation should be avoided at all costs. The Stageplay is worth finding a way to watch. Also avoids one of the biggest hang-ups of series' like BNHA, namely "Has a majority minor cast but _doesn't_ try to make the audience get the hots for them / have a Perverted Comic Relief character" (admittedly the latter is Shonen baggage in general, so I can't really diss BNHA for that one specifically).

_Vinland Saga_. Like _Dorohedoro_, often described as "_Berserk_ for those who left High School". This is a bit deceptive, as after the prologue _Vinland Saga_ shifts _hard _in themes (or, more accurately: Gets to the point of why those themes suffused the prologue), but honestly good enough to sucker people into the series. Does not have anywhere near as much baggage as either of the two other series' mentioned in this specific entry (even if the first flashback does have an... unfortunate, moment involving Leif), and generally it's worth watching Thorfinn's development from childhood into adulthood (as well as meeting the various side characters along the way). Also Thorkell punches a horse. If you've not seen anything else from the series, you've probably seen at least that.

Trying to remember any other major (or minor) series' I read all the way through. I _want_ to say I read _S-cry-ed_, but the fact I can neither remember nor offer any commentary probably says all that needs to be said. Definitely recall reading some _Inuyasha_ when younger, but nowhere near completely and see _S-cry-ed _commentary. Junji Ito's works, maybe? Definitely read those, though I'd hesitate to recommend those (Yes: In a ost wherein I included _Dorohedoro _and _Berserk_) on a public forum for _rather obvious reasons_. Oh! There's _Way of the House Husband_, that one's pretty solid (if very episodic).


----------



## Attaman (Dec 18, 2020)

... Actually, I'll be here all day if I include Watched as its own category too, so I'll generally repeat much (though not all) of @Miles Marsalis list but with a few additions / notes:

_Zombieland Saga_ is supposedly a _pretty solid_ introduction to idol-based anime, and also somehow has one of the more positive trans representations. I say supposedly as I never really watched it past the first episode because I quickly realized "Well, this is not my kind of genre". Wouldn't say I had a bad experience with it, just... nothing that caught my particular interest either.

If you can somehow do so, find the original _Legend of the Galactic Heroes_ over the modern remaster. Much more comprehensive, and generally a bit more fitting to the source material.

Never touch the modern _Berserk_ media outside the movies (and even then, general consensus is they're "Solidly okay"). The anime is infamous for horrendous everything. CLANG.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 19, 2020)

@Attaman definitely mentioned one I forgot, Mob Psycho 100. Just characterization and morals in that series blew me away. It was definitely an anime series that caught me unawares. 

I'd also add Planetes to the list, both for its character development and realistic depiction of spaceflight.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 19, 2020)

I can always recommend JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. *Always.*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2020)

Attaman said:


> S-cry-ed


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 21, 2020)

Imperial Impact said:


>


NOW YOU'VE REALLY GOT ME MAD


----------



## Attaman (Dec 21, 2020)

"Hm, maybe I'm selling S-Cry-Ed short. Maybe it actually had some good moments."
Watches the video.
"Oh, no. First guess was right."

Again, I don't recall it being particularly _terrible_, but I just... can't recall any real shining moments. On which note, _G Gundam_ deserves an honorable mention (even if some of its designs have... shall we say, not aged the best. Though in its favor it tends to be so hammy that the worst of them rarely come off as actively malicious). Also has a very decent soundtrack, though it's the Shonen of _Gundam_ so don't go in expecting "War is Bad" (do expect a surprise "Pollution is Bad" and "Nature Good", tho).


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 12, 2021)

This season, I started on beastars, the promised Neverland, and sk8 the infinity (this is an original action anime produced by bones, the visual /animation quality are over the top)


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 12, 2021)

That sounds really cool! I haven't watched Beastars but I've read it and I loved it!


----------



## Hogo (Jan 18, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Alright. Generally, I like seinen anime, though I haven't read too many manga admittedly.
> 
> Series I jammed with include:
> 
> ...


All three of the 'aBe trifecta' Serial Experiments Lain, Texhnolyze, and Haibane Renmei. I consider Texhnolyze in particular to be the greatest anime of all time. Lain is an essential for anyone into cyberpunk/philosophy/mindfuckery. Haibane Renmei is really conceptual and a beautiful rumination on depression and dying.

Ergo Proxy - I wasn't as huge a fan, but based on your list, I'd say give it a try. The setting is great and it's dark and gritty.

Mardock Scramble

Kino's Journey - the original season and the reboot are both fantastic

Monster

Psycho Pass (I haven't seen season 2 though)

Paranoia Agent and really anything by Satoshi Kon, I consider him on par with Miyazaki as a writer and director, RIP though

Neon Genesis Evangelion

Mononoke (the anime, not the film)

Kaiba

Mushi-Shi - a bit slower than some of those, but it's very philosophy heavy which you might enjoy

Boogiepop Phantom - try Lain first, and if you enjoyed Lain's atmosphere, give this anime a watch

Wolf's Rain

If I had to tell you to pick three from this list to watch first, it would be *Texhnolyze, Paranoia Agent, and Kino's Journey*.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2021)

Hogo said:


> All three of the 'aBe trifecta' Serial Experiments Lain, Texhnolyze, and Haibane Renmei. I consider Texhnolyze in particular to be the greatest anime of all time. Lain is an essential for anyone into cyberpunk/philosophy/mindfuckery. Haibane Renmei is really conceptual and a beautiful rumination on depression and dying.
> 
> Ergo Proxy - I wasn't as huge a fan, but based on your list, I'd say give it a try. The setting is great and it's dark and gritty.
> 
> ...


I have seen Serial Experiments Lain and was a little underwhelmed by it at times, but it was an interesting series. However, Texhnolyze I agree with you about; I can't believe I left that out. The series is in Cowboy Bebop territory.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 18, 2021)

What was underwhelming about Lain? The animation quality definitely didn't age well and there's a lot of old school computer referencing but I don't think I have sat and thought a lot about what I was watching with an anime as much as Lain.

Mind you a lot of my tastes is in older stuff, typically before the 10s, and I don't mind slower paced stuff as long as it has something to say, so some of my recommendations may not have as much action.

I forgot to mention how I specifically recommend Tokyo Godfathers if you're looking into Satoshi Kon, which I think you will like if Cowboy Bebop is your favorite anime.

On the topic of anime film (not just series) I recommend Jih-roh, Memories, GitS: Innocence, Akira, Roujin Z, Angel's Egg, and Cat Soup.

There's a certain website called myanimelist that has recommendations for anime based on the anime you're reading about that really helped expand my tastes and help me find some of the lesser known gems I have mentioned such as Mardock Scramble and Kaiba.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 25, 2021)

Hogo said:


> What was underwhelming about Lain? The animation quality definitely didn't age well and there's a lot of old school computer referencing but I don't think I have sat and thought a lot about what I was watching with an anime as much as Lain.
> 
> Mind you a lot of my tastes is in older stuff, typically before the 10s, and I don't mind slower paced stuff as long as it has something to say, so some of my recommendations may not have as much action.
> 
> ...


Let me qualify what I'm saying with I saw Lain back when I was in undergrad during the winter break with my roommates, so my recollections of the series could partly affected by the amount of time that have passed and another watching might change my impression of the series. 

I remember liking that the series artistically showed how how much the internet dominated life in Japan and, eerily, how it grew to dominate life there even more since the series aired. The existentialism the series dealt with was interesting, though the series had a tendency to go on other tangents before digging deeper on those themes.

Some of the things that bothered me about the series was that the setting seemed desolate most of the time, which could have been a metaphor for Lain's loneliness, and the dialogue was sparse. The plot was also very random much of the time. 

I didn't hate the series, but I think Texhnolyze was more cohesive and better realized. The characterization was also stronger.

That is just my take.

Sorry for the lateness of my response.

Anybody heard of a series called Deca-Dence? I'm thinking of watching it this weekend.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 25, 2021)

Weeb things eh?
These recently came in the mail!


Spoiler












EDIT: Also I have seen too many anime to be able to list off everything I've seen
Click here for a complete list of every anime I've completed: https://myanimelist.net/animelist/TrishaCat?status=2


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2021)

Log Horizon season 3. LETS GO, BABY!!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 25, 2021)

I forgot to liking The Big O as a kid; it was actually one of the first anime series I saw. You don't see too many clear adult role models in anime, but Roger Smith was nice one. I also dug the dieselpunk and noir elements. The series ending could have been better, though.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 26, 2021)

Currently re-reading Vagabond, Shigurui, and Oyasumi Punpun. Good stuff.

I'm also checking Redo of Healer. Gonna be honest: I'm not impressed. Seems like typical edgy isekei #10011010. I did laugh when he charged up his _cock_ with magic and bitch slapped that girl with it. That was pretty big pimping. Other than that, if it doesn't wow me by the third episode, I'm dropping it and checking out Wonder Egg Priority instead.

EDIT: Nvm, I'm gonna re-read Franken Fran again instead.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 26, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Currently re-reading Vagabond, Shigurui, and Oyasumi Punpun. Good stuff.
> 
> I'm also checking Redo of Healer. Gonna be honest: I'm not impressed. Seems like typical edgy isekei #10011010. I did laugh when he charged up his _cock_ with magic and bitch slapped that girl with it. That was pretty big pimping. Other than that, if it doesn't wow me by the third episode, I'm dropping it and checking out Wonder Egg Priority instead.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, I'm gonna re-read Franken Fran again instead.


How _is_ Franken Fran? I've heard of it, but never seen and or read it.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 27, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> How _is_ Franken Fran? I've heard of it, but never seen and or read it.


It's alright. Pretty enjoyable. I will say that Fran and her ilk are very endearing.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 27, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> It's alright. Pretty enjoyable. I will say that Fran and her ilk are very endearing.


I thought was a horror series?


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 27, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I thought was a horror series?


It's probably genred as horror because of technicality. Personally, I didn't see anything too scary about it but I guess other people would say otherwise. I'd classify it as very dark comedy rather than outright horror.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 28, 2021)

TheCynicalViet said:


> It's probably genred as horror because of technicality. Personally, I didn't see anything too scary about it but I guess other people would say otherwise. I'd classify it as very dark comedy rather than outright horror.


I don't normally read manga, but I'll see if it is on Comixology.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 2, 2021)

Got one more to throw on the pile.

Gon.

No, seriously, that's the name of it.  Gon.

Basically, imagine a tiny, nigh-invulnerable dinosaur (the titular Gon) discovering and interacting with the natural world.  And animal species more fitting the Paleolithic era.

Manga's notable because it has NO dialogue.  Like, as far as I understand it, no words AT ALL.  Apparently the creator doesn't consider them necessary.

The CG animated version loses this aspect, unfortunately... first couple episodes of it go "law of the wild" with the dialogue (and Gon makes a fool out of the apex predators), though I believe the only actual WORD Gon himself ever says in the animation is his own name.  The dialogue comes from every other character (I presume it's much harder to hold an audience on a TV series level without dialogue).


----------



## pthhpth (Feb 2, 2021)

okay so i know i'm super super late to the game, but i've been getting into jojo's bizarre adventure recently. (the manga - i don't have the attention span to sit down and watch stuff but i can take my time with reading)

anyway i'm currently on the final volume of the phantom blood arc and i swear to god every time i say "ok i'm not going to question anything that happens in this manga i'm just going to go along with the ride" something new happens and i just go "WTF". it's amazing

(pls don't spoil me for later arcs, i'm relatively spoiler-less and want to keep my reactions organic)


----------



## JuniperW (Feb 3, 2021)

pthhpth said:


> okay so i know i'm super super late to the game, but i've been getting into jojo's bizarre adventure recently. (the manga - i don't have the attention span to sit down and watch stuff but i can take my time with reading)
> 
> anyway i'm currently on the final volume of the phantom blood arc and i swear to god every time i say "ok i'm not going to question anything that happens in this manga i'm just going to go along with the ride" something new happens and i just go "WTF". it's amazing
> 
> (pls don't spoil me for later arcs, i'm relatively spoiler-less and want to keep my reactions organic)


Not gonna spoil anything, though I will say that if you like part 1, you'll LOVE part two!


----------



## soulbox (Feb 28, 2021)

Currently reading Hell’s Paradise and re-reading Tokyo Ghoul. Currently watching the Cells at Work series and Demon Slayer. I hardly know any anime/manga though and I wonder if anybody has any recommendations. ^^
I love horror, psychological, supernatural, action, mecha, and shounen manga/anime. I’ll probably end up reading the manga first.

I can’t remember if I posted on here already or not. :U


----------

